# POC Weekend Fun



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I am a TexasFlyFishers member and I have alot of buddies that frequent this site and so I thought I would drop a thread about this past weekend. Hope you enjoy!

Arrived from H-town Friday evening at 6:00PM and met up with Eddy who is a neighbor in our RV park who has a 25' Shoalwater and he asked if he could be my "guide for a day fishing his "honeyholes" with conventional gear. OK I'm in. We found tailers along an Espirtu Shoreline early AM and the trout where there too after the sun got up and the water started to fall out. It was fun but standing in chest deep water throwing plastics is not my idea of real fun but it was fruitfull. While fishing I kept telling Eddy that I wish I had my whippystick cause I could have slaughtered those tailers this morning. We caught several keeper reds and nine trout 17 to 21 inches and were back at the RV Park by 11:30 AM and the fish were cleaned and resting in the freezer by 12:30PM. Time for a quick nap.
Sun 4:00 AM it was my turn to lead the expedition and we went out on my scooter and hit the lights in the ICW as he had never done that..and the dude was raised in Port Lavaca, Texas just twenty five mile away from POC! Anyways he also said he had never seen anyone use a flyrod either and wanted to check it out after hearing me talk about it. At our first light he caught six small and one 18" trout on an unweighted 3" plastic. He was stoked. On our second light there was a least twenty small trout doing their thing but right in the middle of them was a large redfish just sitt'n there over the light. I said don't throw in, this is a perfect flyrod situation. Grabbing my rod I stripped off some line and made one false cast to get the distance right and dropped a #4 pink kwan in on his nose...you know the results! The little trout(s) didn't even see the fly before he had inhaled it. Eddy's jaw dropped watching a 24" red taken that easily...and then was released! Eddy went into to shock!!! He recovered as I hit the rest of the lights and we boated 30 to 40 small trout and 2 more nice reds. But the sun was beginning to rise so we split for a great location my brother "TxFly" put me on years ago.









I explained to Eddy who is a true trout lover that there is some large trout in the guts between the grass beds and you got to work them thoroughly! I pulled into the flat and drifted into position and set the anchor. Eddy bailed out and I directed him to the key spot. He work the area over with his spook jr and his plastics. Within five minutes and one red, and two flounder later he asked if I was going to fish this location.









I was but with my flyrod! I got off the boat and waded the shorline and nailed one nice "crawler" red and made a true believer out of Eddy regarding the the whippystick. I returned to the spot where he was dregding the gut for flounder and I told him he was standing in one of the best trout locations around and to quit dredging and start moving that plastic with a purpose. He said he wanted one more flounder for the grill...OK! So I tied on a #2 pink and white beadhead Kwan and threw to an open area where two deep guts converge. Two strips later the rod bows over big time and fish on. Eddy I told you! This babe was 27" of nasty mad and the fight was a frothy epic!









Again Eddy was drop jawed! I cant believe you just caught that fish right where I was standing as he took this picture...and then I set her down in the water and released her. *** Eddy yells "you just let that fish go" yep I did. He didn't talk for fifteen minutes. But the rest of the day continued well for both of us. Eddy just got SCHOOLED! ...and with that we returned to the RV park by 1100 am. I hit the rack for a well deserved nap! I last saw Eddy, he was heading to the his RV shaking his head and wondering how he was going to tell his wife about his new on-coming addiction. 2Cool huh!


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting a picture of your "honey hole" lol!!!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd sure like to see the full shot of the trout. Looks like a monster!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

At one time I almost started to miss your brothers smart *** remarks/reports, but NOT anymore  ...........Mike you did great, LOL!

Nice trout by the way and great spot to fish


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

that is one mean looking trout... 

'you better put me back in the water, before i get to working on that finger!'

good report captain.... sounds like good fishing to be had!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

With all of the knowledge, gear and lodging he shared with you and others I would think you'd speak higher of him. I know he misses the coast and the big fish and friends he has there. I still hope he will be back but it sounds like he's liking he new "hillbilly roots" in NASCARolina. He's chasing mountain Muskie, big Smallies, rainbows, browns, and such with the locals in WNC and Tenn. About the trout, yeah she was a hoot. I guess the local baitchunking potlickers had left enough chum in the water there she was drawn in...I was supprised there wasn't a Blue Wave sitting on the hole when we arrived! There always is...but as you know SKLIZ always beats bait!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

You are correct I did stay at his trailer once, he gave me a Rattle Trap and a fly to a customer that caught a tarpon with it. 
He forever changed the face of POC with his pioneering/conquering of the tarpon fishery..........I owe you and him an apology. If he ever comes back I may share a few silver bullets with him and catch up.

I'll stop by the park this weekend and look up Eddy, need to shake his hand and pat him on the back for putting up with you and your whippy stick antics.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

IS'NT THIS STUFF SUPPOSE TO BE ON THE DRAKE?


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> You are correct I did stay at his trailer once, he gave me a Rattle Trap and a fly to a customer that caught a tarpon with it.
> He forever changed the face of POC with his pioneering/conquering of the tarpon fishery..........I owe you and him an apology. If he ever comes back I may share a few silver bullets with him and catch up.


Nice Curtis.

I appreciate the support. Looks like you're back on the weed again. 
As for the "client's fly", good thing he had it huh? Or you wouldn't have seen that juicy tip...Do you have any flies, or fly rods on your boat yet?

Have you even watched the casting videos that Eric gave you, so you can at least_ sound_ like you know what your doing w/ fly sports?

Yeah, I remember my last day down there last year...you got a phone call from me as to where the fish were, didn't you? 
Good friend you are, thanks for the kind words, fu\cker.

And the only thing I pioneered at the coast was INSHORE tarpon on the Fly...to date, nobody has come close to the numbers I (or clients) had put in the air on a "whippy stick", and it's not even _my_ claim!

Dude, my family is more important to me than fishing, and my wife wants to live in the mountains, that is why I am here...I've caught brown trout over fifteen pounds, rainbows over ten...so many five pound smallies it isn't even funny and now lookin' for the fifty inch muskie...I ain't hurtin', at least not enough to spam every fly flishing board in the state and waste all my money on banner adds that don't produce...but I'm still married to my first wife...and _all_ my kids are with me every day.

Just sayin':wink: 
Have a good day!

BTW, thanks for fu/cking up my brother's post.

Scott


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Eric saw you came by the honeyhole Sun AM. Should have stopped in...the feed was on! I caught another SOW and the three of us slammed out in less than an hour. Big flounder in there on mullet immitations, reds on spoonflys, and trout on ...well the end of my rod! LOL


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

You must have mistaken me from another "green machine" floating on the water. I was at home watching the hurrikin. Way to go!! post some more pics!!When are you going to start guiding? I want to be your first customer. when are you goin to come down here?


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

forgot, I have a extra pushpole, I will be down tomorrow . let me know


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Dood it sure looked like you and you're boat...sorry if I was mistaken. Guide ...as if! I still have a hard time with seeing well enough to tie a decent knot. That other boat had an extended stand up tiller steering like yours. Could of sworn. Oh well I'll be down Wed nite to start moving scott's and my stuff to somewhere that Ike isn't going...this is the s%#ts. 
Here's a pic of Jack I nailed week before last. Busted up a **** good 10wt. too.


----------



## capitanmarcos (Feb 4, 2006)

You said you boated 30-40 trout. Visited my family in Texas in April and the limit was 10 per day except in Laguna Madre. Thats great they changed the limit.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Seriously, we only kept legal sized fish. My moto is same as Capt'n. E.Johnson's "Just Keep Five". We had three people on my boat so that up's the catch considerably...but we only kept five for the grill! But I'll catch as many as I want!


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Is Eric still fishing out of that old hull he stole from flip?


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

IAM TRYING TO SAVE UP FOR A TRANS CAT


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Bad news for the Scooter nation, Shoalwater Boat Works in POC burned to the ground Saturday nite! The molds were all lost. The building that houses the fitted gear (consoles, motors, wiring etc.) is ok as it is a few blocks away from the molding plant. I'll start a new thread with the info.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

"Im trying to save up for a trancat".......ha yeah, you could probably buy two for what that hells bay would have set you back. I was begining to wonder if you were still alive? You boys better tie yourselves down, theres a turd floater headed your way.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Spoke with Suzie this AM she said they will make a few more 14.5 cats while they are re-tooling their shop. That mold did not get burned. IMO way better than trancat, out steers, and carrys more weight. Bet they will be reasonablly priced too. They could use your money...give them a call!


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Whoa whoa whoa, lets not get carried away there Golden Years......ease up on the tran bash or we may just have to line em up.

-KRC


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Last to bash Tran...heck I had a few beers wih the guy at Shallow Water Show two years ago...funny guy! Just trying to promote some people who could use some help plus good boat to pole or drift cause of the cat design. Plus back in the marsh the thing steers where you point it.


----------

